# Walking Progress!



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Gaia is almost 9 months old, I'm sure where the time has gone but we've been training her with a prong for about 2 months now. On our morning walk I decided to walk her on her flat collar and bring the prong in my pocket just in case, I dare say we graduated from the prong! 95% loose leash with her by my side. I love seeing training pay off, it's such a great feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice training. how does she react with distractions?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Good Job!

With my two, even when I walk them separately, I still have to use the prong. Nadia pulls so intensely that even a correction seems to not have much affect on her. She will come back to a proper heel position for a few minutes then is right back to pulling. Zisso is all over the place zig zagging like a mad man and even giving a correction with a pop of the collar is tough for fear I will pop at he wrong moment and hurt him. I have had them both since they were 16 months old and they are both 5 years now


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

She's still a little curious around other dogs, with people she walks right by as if they are invisible, her ears will go forward as if to say I know you're there but she doesn't make a move for them. 

We do a lot of basic training in the small dog section of the dog park when it's empty so hopefully Ill have the other dog problem fixed soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

